# Book Recommendation



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Can anyone endorse a recommendation please for "Concise Guide to Military Watches" by Weslowski, as a good starting point for info. for a newbie?

Thanks

johnny


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got that book, I've heard there are some errors etc in the text but it's a useful reference. That the pic's are only black & white & there's no coverage of watches like the Smiths W10 are my main criticisms of it.

It's worth having IMO although as with most watch books you probably can find a lot of the info' on the 'net or via forums (I still like having books though).

Dave


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

ETCHY said:


> I've got that book, I've heard there are some errors etc in the text but it's a useful reference. That the pic's are only black & white & there's no coverage of watches like the Smiths W10 are my main criticisms of it.
> 
> It's worth having IMO although as with most watch books you probably can find a lot of the info' on the 'net or via forums (I still like having books though).
> 
> Dave










Dave, appreciate that, thanks.

Johnny


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

You're welcome.

Dave


----------

